# A Replica of a Rarity; the Halberstadt D IV



## nuuumannn (Oct 4, 2016)

"The what?" I hear you say? The Halberstadt D IV was quite a rare beast; only three were built and someone still built a modern reproduction of it. Here it is.






















Take a look here for more information:

warbirds


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 4, 2016)

Very nice.

Jeff


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 4, 2016)

Ju


----------



## Airframes (Oct 4, 2016)

Nice job and superb pics.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 4, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 5, 2016)

Interesting manifold design but great pics


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 5, 2016)

Halberstadt made some solid performers during the Great War, the D.IV is indeed rare and this is an excellent reproduction. And out of curiousity, is this example airworthy?

And I agree with the others, fantastic photos!


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 5, 2016)

Cool!!


----------

